# 2002 bmw 745i brake fluid where do i put it



## pugads650 (May 24, 2006)

i have a 2002 bmw 745i and i got a low brake fluid light how do i add brake fluid i cant find the brake fluid booster anywhere any help would be appreciated thanks. 


john


----------



## pugads650 (May 24, 2006)

anybody its kind of urgent and im out of warranty thanks

john


----------



## thexnightmarex (Oct 15, 2005)

check the manual. or if not there should be a small translucent resevoir under the hood for it, just fill it to the line on the side and youll be good to go. but check the manual first.


----------

